# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  фестиваль "Бхакти-Сангама 2011" в Евпатории

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренныепоклоны!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С радостью сообщаю Вам даты и
место проведения фестиваля "Бхакти-Сангама 2011"
В этом году он пройдет в том же месте, что и в прошлом: Евпатория,
пос. Заозерный <<ДМЦ Чайка>>.

9 сентября - День заезда (вечером первый киртан),
10-14 сентября - фестиваль
15 сентября - утренняя программа и разъезд.

Более подробную информацию о гостях, ценах на жилье и другие
подробности мы разошлем в ближайшее время, а пока просто бронируйте и
покупайте билеты. Фото прошлогоднего фестиваля на сайте
www.bhaktisangama.org.ua

и видео на сайте
http://vimeo.com/album/1512976


С уважением Ваш слуга
Гаура Пурнима дас

----------


## Наталья А.

Больше новостей нет по этому фестивалю? А то преданные интересуются... Или всё как всегда?.. На сайте фестиваля вроде пока новостей нет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
С радостью сообщаем, что началось бронирование жилья на фестивале
"Бхакти-Сангама 2011". Заезжать на базу можно с 8-го сентября. 9-го вечером уже
будет первый киртан. 10-14 включительно фестиваль, 15-го - разъезд.
Более подробную информацию о участниках фестиваля, темах лекций и другие
подробности мы разошлем в ближайшее время.

В этом году поселиться на территории "ДМЦ Чайка", где будет проходить
фестиваль, можно через таких преданных:

Киев: бх. Рощупкин Александр: alex_zr@mail.ru +38(093)226 48 06

Донецк: Кишора Гопала пр  anisha.gorelov.andrei@gmail.com +38(063)8004919,
+38(050)0281051, +38(067)4549857

Харьков: Анандамайи Камала д.д. sarvatmadas.bvg@gmail.com +38(063)1394300

Днепропетровск: Шакунала мат  sakuntala_d@bk.ru  +38(063)3942650

Запорожье: мат. Чандрамала bharatalv@gmail.com (050) 592 95 26

Алчевск: Кришна Майи мат. elena_bvs13@mail.ru +38(095)5637429,  +38(093)9873679

Хмельницкий: бх. Артём Сорочинский caelum29@gmail.com ; skype: marcus290488
+38(098)0633587

Ровно: Сундарешвари мат. sundareshvari@mail.ru +38 (067) 216 41 97, +38(066)
043 30 01

Луцк: Васудама д. +38(050) 378 10 51 vasudama@ukr.net

 Крым: Девавишвамбхара пр. shyama@yandex.ru, Deva.Visvambhara.NRS@cis.pamho.net
+38(050) 024 01 03, +38(097) 785 14 51

Одесса: бх. Олибаш Григорий grigig@mail.ru  +38(096) 220 45 45

Николаев: бх. Клименко Андрей klimenkolenka@mail.ru ; +38(063) 245 56 98

Чернигов: Гиридхари пр. govardhana@mail.ru  +38(097) 642 28 83, (04622) 542 63

Москва: Сатьябхама   satyabhama@mail.ru +7(926) 225 85 09

Тирасполь: Сапта Риши пр.   sapta-rishid@yandex.ru +373(533) 26 563

Кишинев: Парамананда пр. +37 322 777 464; +37 369 838 767
paramanandars@gmail.com
Если в Вашем городе нет бронировщика, Вы можете забронировать жилье через
Николая Бабенко. Принимаются переводы по PrivatMoney и WesternUnion.
Данные для WesternUnion:
NIKOLAY BABENKO
Прежде чем переводить деньги, обязательно свяжитесь с Николаем по E-mail Skype
или телефону:
Бабенко Николай Викторович
Украина, Днепропетровск
Email: tamplier.azm@gmail.com
Skype: tamplier.azm
Телефон: +38067 282 95 34

Стоимость жилья из расчета с человека в сутки:
5-ти местные - 45 грн (160 руб.; 5,7$; 4 EURO)
4-х местные - 50 грн (180 руб.; 6,4$; 4,5 EURO)
3-х местные - 55 грн (200 руб. 7$ 5 EURO)
2-х местные - 65 грн (230руб. 8,3$ 6 EURO)


Ждем с нетерпением встречи со всеми вами. Пожалуйста, не пропустите фестиваль.
Количество номеров ограничено, поэтому поторопитесь забронировать.

С уважением Оргкомитет фестиваля "Бхакти-Сангама"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Фестиваль Бхакти-Сангама 2011

Пожалуйста, сделайте эту информацию доступной максимальному количеству
преданных (развесьте в храмах, на намахаттах, поделитесь с друзьями).

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Как Вы уже знаете, в этом году фестиваль «Бхакти-Сангама»  пройдет в том же
месте, что и в прошлом: Евпатория. Пос. Заозерный, «ДМЦ Чайка им. Терешковой».
8-9 сентября – дни заезда (прасад в течение всего дня)
9 сентября – первый вечерний киртан
10 сентября – торжественное открытие
14 сентября – закрытие фестиваля
15 сентября – утренняя программа, завтрак и разъезд

В этом году мы жаждем получить общение таких участников фестиваля:

 Е.С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами
Е.С. Девамрита Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Прабхавишну Свами
Е.С. Чандрамаули Свами
Е.М. Бада Харидас Прабху
Е.М. Ганеша Прабху
Е.М. Дханешвара Прабху
Е.М. Дхирашанта Прабху
Е.М. Ладвамши Прабху
Е.М. Нага Патни Матаджи
Е.М. Ядубара Прабху
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Е.М. Ачьюта Прия Прабху
Е.М. Бриджабаси Прабху
Е.М. Деваки Матаджи
Е.М. Лиласмарана Матаджи
Е.М. Лилашука Прабху
Е.М. Навина Нирада Прабху
Е.М. Нараяна Кавача Прабху
Е.М. Радха Говинда Прабху
Е.М. Сарватма Прабху
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху
Е.М. Виктор Волов Прабху
Е.М. Мадхава Прабху

Регистрация на фестивале
Традиция, проводить фестивали на основе добровольных пожертвований не только
прочно укрепилась на «Бхакти-Сангама», но и успешно прижилась на других
вайшнавских фестивалях в Украине и других странах. Все, кто получил этот опыт
бескорыстной отдачи и почувствовал, как изменилась атмосфера на фестивале,
хочет испытывать это снова и снова. Мы очень благодарны всем участникам
фестиваля, которые жертвуют свои усилия и деньги на то, чтобы преданные
собирались вместе, пели, слушали о Господе и служили друг другу.
Пребывание одного участника на фестивале обходится приблизительно в 60-65
долларов США. Жертвуя больше, вы помогаете сделать фестиваль лучше и доступнее
для экономически незащищенных преданных.

Маркет и кафе на фестивале
В этом году мы хотим еще больше развить тему служения вайшнавам и  превратить
маркет из коммерческого проекта в проповеднический. Мы закупили во Вриндаване
большое количество вайшнавской одежды и атрибутики. Вся эта продукция на
фестивале будет распространяться за пожертвования. Это попытка восстановить
вайшнавский формат отношений в духе «дадати пратигрихнати.».
Книги на маркете будут представлены аккредитованными издательствами. Если Вы
издаете книги о Кришне, Его преданных и преданном служении, то по вопросам
аккредитации обращайтесь к Константину Солянику пр. avtor-kos@ukr.net +38 063
305 40 47.  Всех остальных преданных, которые прошлые фестивали провели, торгуя
на маркете, мы просим не привозить с собой товар и познакомиться с другими
аспектами фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама»: посещать лекции, киртаны и заниматься
служением преданным. Фестивальное кафе будет  работать по тому же принципу.

Традиционно на «Бхакти-Сангама» проходит так же фестиваль вайшнавского
творчества. Преданные, которые горят желанием предложить свой талант Кришне и
преданным, свяжитесь, пожалуйста, заранее с организатором культурной программы
Михаилом Малоголовко пр. kolombo78@gmail.com +38 095 282 12 42

Практическое служение на фестивале
Фестиваль Бхакти-Сангама это не только полное погружение в океан слушания и
воспевания славы Господа, это так же уникальная возможность применить свои
знания и умения в служении тысячам преданных. Другими словами: возможность не
только брать, но и отдавать. Ниже приведен список преданных, которые помогут
Вам заняться практическим преданным служением на «Бхакти-сангама». Пожалуйста,
сообщите им заранее о своем намерении
Кухня: Ананта Сакши пр. 050 357 38 61 sakshi@ukr.net
Раздача прасада: Мадхава Кришна пр 067 707 01 79 das108108@mail.ru
Бронирование и расселение: Чаклешвара пр 097 513 34 82 Chakleshvara@yandex.ru
Уборка:  Виктор Мироненко пр 063 404 13 03; 095 564 17 45
Садху сева: Дандадхара пр. и    Таруни мат      093 974 82 41 dandadhara@bk.ru
Встреча почетных участников на авто: Юра Пысанка 067 506 95 76
Изготовление гирлянд: мат. Вриндавана Прия 099 490 17 60 dasibvg@gmail.com
Разборка пандалов, запись лекций: Према Раса пр. 067 630 10 01 yatra@ukr.net
Украшение залов: мат.  Кришна Лайа 093 756 23 09; krishnalaya.ids@gmail.com
Служба фотографов: Максим Гелевера пр 093 35483 09; max.gelevera@gmail.com
Творчество: Миша Малоголовко пр 095 282 12 42; kolombo78@gmail.com
Детская программа: Виктор Волов пр 050 353 99 78
Кафе: Рактака пр. 098 218 92 71 raktaka@mail.ru
Пуджа: Лилаван мат. 066 469 61 57
Охрана: Сидха Муни пр. 050 303 63 97 aikiserg@mail.ru
Транспорт       Ананта Дев пр.  093 281 88 32; 099 388 47 11
Комендант       Севананда пр. 063 419 89 65; 093 747 32 96
Общие вопросы: Костя Соляник пр. 063 305 40 47; 066 650 19 27
Другое: Гаура Пурнима дас gaurapurnima.nrs@gmail.com

Добраться до места проведения фестиваля можно так:
От вокзала в Евпатории Маршрутное такси №5, автобус №8, до остановки «ДМЦ
Чайка» (им. Терешковой).
На машине ехать от Евпатории в сторону Заозерного. На повороте на Заозерный
ориентир – бетонная пятиконечная звезда.
От аэропорта Симферополь на маршрутном такси до ж/д вокзала Симферополь. Рядом
с вокзалом - автостанция, оттуда каждые 20-30 минут идут автобусы и маршрутки
до Евпатории.
Сайт фестиваля: http://www.bhaktisangama.org.ua/

C каждым годом фестиваль «Бхакти-Сангама» помогает открывать нам все новые и
новые двери в процессе самоосознания. Это место слияния ручейков бхакти, куда
стекаются тысячи вайшнавов, окрашивая океан любви каждый своим неповторимым
цветом и вкусом. Пожалуйста, не пропустите это важное событие. Берите всю свою
любовь и приезжайте, здесь будет с кем поделиться..
С уважением оргкомитет фестиваля.

С уважением Ваш слуга
Гаура Пурнима дас

----------


## Наталья А.

Кто-нибудь знает, какие там примерно расценки в частном секторе?
И есть там вообще этот частный сектор? ))

----------


## Дарубрахма.д

Для тех, кто хочет приехать перед фестивалем, и немного провети дополнительно время в крыму, предлагаю разместиться в нашей вайшнавской гостинице в горах. "АВАДХУТ"   у нас отличный места, можжевеловый лес, горы, река,скалы, пещеры. на территории басейн сауна, велопрогулки и тд.  в г. Севастополе. Байдарская долина с. Родниковое. фото на сайте  astro2012.ucoz.ru foto тел +38 095 351 03 10
трехместная комната с удобствами и холодильником 180 гр ето примерно 20 дол.

----------


## Nikunja Nivasini d.d.

> Кто-нибудь знает, какие там примерно расценки в частном секторе?
> И есть там вообще этот частный сектор? ))


Частный сектор там есть и очень приличный. Мы там обычно и останавливаюсь. Если снимать комнату на 3-4 человек, то получится 40 грн в день 1 чел. (это цены прошлого года)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Частный сектор там очень разный, можно и за 15 грн в день найти, но и условия будут соответствующие  :smilies:

----------


## Наталья А.

Кто-нибудь знает, где можно найти расписание фестиваля? На vedamedia.ru идут прямые трансляции, но не совсем понятно, когда что... к тому же в Украине время на час раньше идёт.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

там уже есть расписание

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вчера вечером Ядубара прабху вел киртан, пел Харе Кришна на новую мелодию. Так красиво! Я не мог уснуть, смотрел до конца. Обязательно посмотрите или послушайте запись! Такого я еще не слышал. Ядубара прабху пел на один мотив, а когда зал повторял, Ядубара прабху накладывал на пение преданных вторую часть мелодии.

----------


## Наталья А.

Я тоже смотрела... до нашего 23. )) Только не могу понять, кто из них кто - мы не знаем имён.
Там сначала пел один прабху, а в конце другой (с бородкой).
Просветите, как их зовут... И кто это.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Расписание трансляций с Бхакти-сангамы
http://vedamedia.ru/media/Raspisanie_seminarov2011.htm
Время украинское.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я тоже смотрела... до нашего 23. )) Только не могу понять, кто из них кто - мы не знаем имён.
> Там сначала пел один прабху, а в конце другой (с бородкой).
> Просветите, как их зовут... И кто это.


Вот который первый пел - это Ядубара прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. Большинство киносъемок Шрилы Прабхупады сделано Ядубарой прабху.
Второй - Сарватма прабху из Америки, ученик Хридаянанда Госвами.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Харе Кришна!*
* Дорогие преданные, примите пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
 Слава Шриле Прабхупаде*!

Позавчера я был на даршане Е.С. Ниранджана Свами, он говорил о фестивале и, так как я  незаслуженно принял на себя весь поток нектара и благодарности, которую выразил Махарадж, я хотел бы передать это тем, кому это действительно было предназначено.
Махарадж сказал, что это был лучший фестиваль, и что все почетные гости были не просто удовлетворены, они были поражены до глубины сердец. Все до одного подходили к нему по несколько раз и говорили, что они никогда в жизни не были на подобном фестивале. Они говорили это не просто формально, они действительно были поражены. Причем это касается не только тех, кто впервые попал на наш фестиваль. Бхакти Вайбхава Махарадж, например, 5 раз подходил к Ниранджана Свами и говорил, что это невероятно, и что он не может в это поверить, потому что все не просто хорошо, все слишком хорошо. И дело даже не в том, что, по их словам, их желания выполнялись до того, как возникали, они все говорили, что никогда не были в такой атмосфере и никогда в своей жизни не были на подобном фестивале. Почетные гости, которых мы традиционно принимаем за счет фестиваля и не просим у них никаких пожертвований,  ами шли к Ниранджана Махараджу или ко мне и передавали пожертвования на фестиваль. Например: Джая Шачинандана прабху из Канады пожертвовал 1000  долларов, хотя он не является бизнесменом, он поддерживает себя и свою семью, распространяя книги. Но он подошел, пожертвовал 1000 долларов и извинялся за то,
 что у него нет больше. И хотя мы ничего не ожидаем от наших гостей, и ценим возможность служить им и получать общение, у них возникало встречное желание как-то отблагодарить и поучаствовать в этом фестивале еще и пожертвованиями. 
Атмосфера была потрясающая, это чувствовали не только почетные участники фестиваля, это чувствовали даже сотрудники базы «Чайка» и посторонние люди. Преданные  удовлетворены, и это первый признак того, что Кришна удовлетворен. Спасибо всем огромное. Это стало возможным, благодаря вашим усилиям, благодаря тому, что каждый на своем месте делал свое дело. Спасибо вам огромное за то, что вы принесли в жертву сон и отдых, возможность понежиться на солнышке и поплескаться в теплой воде, и даже очень часто возможность слушать и воспевать больше в обществе преданных. А кто-то пожертвовал даже самим фестивалем, чтобы прикрыть тыл и в Киеве достойно принять почетных гостей, которые ехали на фестиваль транзитом. Но, как известно, никакая жертва не остается без вознаграждения. 
Если честно, мой ничтожный уровень преданности и знания писаний, не дает мне возможности даже представить те плоды, которые каждый из вас получит в соответствии со своей предачей.  Я знаю одно: Кришна точно был на этом фестивале. И Он всех запомнил. И я точно знаю, что Шрила Прабхупада тоже был там. И я думаю, он испытывал гордость.  И быть может, в чем-то мы были несовершенны, и нам есть, что улучшить в своем служении (это даже не «быть может», это «совершенно точно» :-)), но Кришна известен, как «бхава грахи джанардана», то есть тот, кто видит и принимает суть. И судя по тому, что несмотря на все наши ошибки, преданные были удовлетворены, Кришна принял ваши усилия. 
Спасибо вам большое!
Вместе с тем хочу попросить вас не останавливаться на достигнутом, потому что в духовной сфере нет предела совершенству и мы всегда сможем что-то улучшить в своем служении.  Для того, чтобы в следующем году у нас получилось еще лучше, пожалуйста, по горячим следам запишите и вышлите свои соображения на этот счет.  Что было хорошо в моем департаменте? Что можно улучшить?  Как я планирую это улучшить в следующем году? На что, по моему мнению, нужно обратить внимание на фестивале вцелом?  Пожалуйста, не откладывайте это в долгий ящик. Если мы будем обсуждать это хотя бы по почте в течение года, нам будет намного легче в следующем году. Жду ваших выводов до 30 сентября. Соберите так же эту информацию у глав своих поддепартаментов. 

С уважением Ваш слуга  Гаура Пурнима дас

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Крупнейший фестиваль: история из Украины*
*(ЕС Девамрита Свами, 24 сентябрь 2011)*

Если США - это лучшая демократия, которую можно купить за деньги, то Украина, самая большая страна в Европе - это, несомненно, демократическое раздолье для спекулянтов. Ничем не прикрытые сделки эшелонов власти любого уровня - юридические, законодательные или исполнительные - совершаются круглые сутки без выходных. Просуньте деньги под стол, и наблюдайте, как полиция, суды, больницы и университеты открывают перед вами двери. Гости из передовых стран с их так называемой зрелой и производственной демократией не в состоянии переварить этот кажущийся хаос. Однако украинцы, давно смирившиеся с их системой, часто спокойно относятся к этому как к данности этого мира и как к форме распределения богатства, благодаря которой все только рады. Если вы хотите что-то осуществить, то, как они часто говорят, пищевая цепочка, в которой каждый, начиная с заурядного клерка и кончая верхушкой
 бюрократии, получает свой кусок, выглядит вполне справедливой. И почему бы вам не ткнуть пальцем в тех свиноподобных американских банкиров, которые погрузили мир в глобальный финансовый кризис; многие
 ли из них уже за решеткой? В средние века, до набегов монголов, уничтожающих население,
 территория Украины была могущественным центром славянской культуры. Затем начался семисотлетний период постоянной борьбы с соседними европейскими державами, которые по очереди крушили и кромсали
 украинскую нацию. Затем в двадцатом столетии пришел Сталин, по сравнению с которым монгольские полчища стали казаться младенцами. Одержимый политикой принудительной коллективизацией и конфискацией земель аграрной Украины, он уничтожил запасы продовольствия. Массовый голод, подкрепленный карательными отрядами и массовыми ссылками, опустошил землю, часто считавшуюся житницей Европы.  Историки, до сих пор спорящие по поводу количества жертв, говорят, что Голодомор или
 украинский Холокост истребил, по меньшей мере, двадцать пять процентов населения Украины.
 В 2003 году в ООН двадцать пять стран, включая Россию, Украину и США, подписались под совместным заявлением по случаю семидесятилетней годовщины Голодомора, со следующей преамбулой:
 "В бывшем Советском Союзе миллионы мужчин, женщин и детей стали жертвами жестоких действий и политики тоталитарного режима. Великий голод 1932-33 годов в Украине (Голодомор) унес жизни от 7 до 10
 миллионов человек и стал национальной трагедией украинского народа". Сейчас, однако, эта некогда измученная территория превратилась в чакру вечной культуры бхакти. Благословенная восемью тысячами преданных в более чем 120 центрах ИСККОН и официальных приходских собраниях, Украина, хотя и экономически одна из беднейших стран Европы, необыкновенно богата преданным служением.
 Венцом усилий ИСККОН стал ежегодный недельный фестиваль, проходящий в сентябре на Черном море. Девиз фестиваля: бескорыстное преданное служение, свободное от материальных мотивов и выгоды. Как ни удивительно, но за целую неделю духовного праздника, начинающегося рано утром и длящегося до поздней ночи, организаторы не назначают никакой платы. В 1996 году, когда начался фестиваль, его посещали около четырехсот преданных. К 2002 году по мере прибавления старших вайшнавов, читающих семинары и
 ведущих киртаны, количество участников возросло до тысячи восемьсот. Каждый преданный платил фестивальный взнос, в дополнение к плате за жилье, и получал пластиковый браслет - пропуск на семинары, киртаны и прасад. Однако после 2008 г., Е.С. Ниранджана Свами, член Джи-би-си ИСККОН,
 неожиданно изменил этот подход. Направляясь в пять утра на мангала-арати, в первый день совместного воспевания, он заметил, как преданные, которые не могли себе позволить уплатить фестивальный
 взнос, пытались незаметно пройти мимо охранников-вайшнавов и "нелегально" присоединиться к киртану. Их искренняя решимость – встать рано утром, чтобы участвовать в предрассветном пении - глубоко тронула
 сердце Махараджа. Ниранджана Свами начал переосмысливать концепцию фестиваля. Как объясняет национальный секретарь Ачьюта-прия дас, были отменены фестивальный взнос и проверка браслетов. Новый подход гласил: "Приезжайте все - мы будем зависеть от Кришны и служить всем, кто
 приедет". Более того, персонал фестиваля перестал получать какое-либо вознаграждение за свои титанические и марафонские усилия. Все преданное служение стало целиком добровольным подношением бхакти. При регистрации преданным говорят, что себестоимость фестивального прасада и программ составляет приблизительно 40 долларов, но каждый может платить столько, сколько может или хочет - ничего, меньше или больше. Только что прошедший фестиваль 2011 года, завершившийся 15го сентября
 и собравший 6000 преданных, является, без сомнения, самым большим собранием преданных ИСККОН. Как бы загадочно это ни казалось, расходы фестиваля окупились, не без помощи состоятельных спонсоров из Украины и зарубежья, вдохновленных смелым видением и опытом команды фестиваля. Как накормить завтраком и обедом более 6000 гостей? Каждый день разные крупные храмы Украины брали на себя ответственность за огромную кухню. К моей радости, ветераны, старшие иностранные гости, могли выбрать
 особое диетическое меню - даже амарант, квиноа и много маринованного имбиря. В этом году почетными гостями, лекторами и ведущими киртаны были е.с. Ниранджана Свами, е.с. А.Ч. Бхактиваибхава Свами, е.с. Прабхавишну Свами, е.с. Индрадьюмна Свами, е.с. Прахладананда Свами, е.с. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, е.с.
 Девамрита Свами, е.м. Бада Хари дас, е.м. Ядубара дас, е.м. Ганеша дас, е.м. Дханешвара дас, е.м. Навина Нирада дас, е.м. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас, е.м. Мадхава дас, е.м. Сарватма дас, и е.м. Деваки даси.
  В ответ на фестивальную идею жертвовать, чем можешь от сердца, огромный фестивальный маркет решил пойти тем же путем. Преданные могли заходить в магазин, выбирать любую вайшнавскую атрибутику или одежду и платить столько, сколько могли или хотели. Самое удивительно то, что магазин оказался в прибыли. Любая прибыль, будь то от регистрационных пожертвований или от пожертвований на маркете, идет прямиком на проведение следующего фестиваля. Каждый год на фестивале прибавляется на тысячу преданных, и потому организаторами приходится решать счастливую проблему: где найти шатер и зал, который бы мог вместить 7000 жаждущих слушать Шримад-Бхагаватам и радостно прыгать на киртане.

----------

